# D-loop Starting Length



## TightString (Mar 17, 2011)

How long of a piece of d-loop rope do you guys start with? 3.5", 4.0", 4.5" 

I always started with the melted end, tied the loop as small as possible then cut it where it seems the best, melted it then pulled it tight with an allan key. Saw a video where the guy started with a piece of d-loop rope already cut to the proper length with both ends melted. Got one of those loop pliars so figured I can start with a piece already cut to length.

Thanks


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Measure your DLoop...2X DLoop plus 2 7/8" If your loop is 3/4" 2x3/4"+27/8" = 1.5" + 2 7/8"= 4 3/8"


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

just pick a length and try out out, see if size works. will depend how big a loop you like, if you use 1 or 2 tied nocksets also. bout 4.25 is good length to try


----------



## flips (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm using 4.25 right now


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

4 to 4-1/8" works for me, but I use just a little serving below the nock and none above it.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

My local pro shop looks for 4" between the melted ends. I go for 4 1/4" end to end (including the melted ends). We both use one lower string nock.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

Davik said:


> Measure your DLoop...2X DLoop plus 2 7/8" If your loop is 3/4" 2x3/4"+27/8" = 1.5" + 2 7/8"= 4 3/8"


Great, now I'm going to have flashbacks and nightmares. I was hoping to never see equations again once college was over.


----------

